# Fishing at Bethungra



## BigJim (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Has any one done any fishing at bethungra dam just out of junee? Was thinking of taking family there for fathers day so was interested if its worht having a crack or not. Any info would be great.

Cheers Big Jim


----------



## Seagull (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi BIgJim

I grew up in bethungra and me and my dad use to fish there for goldens back in the day, but since then i think they all died because of pesticide run-off, which isnt great apparently there were some good cod aswell.
But as far as i know lately i think there are some small redfin but thats it, but i think they may be stalking it again soon, so maybe in like 5 years it'll be worth fishing?
I know you posted last year but im only new and thought id do a search on my home town to see what comes up.

Cheers Rob


----------



## Blackfisher (Jan 23, 2010)

I am going up there tomorrow - will report back


----------



## Slacker (Mar 19, 2009)

didnt even know the dam existed.

How far out of Junee and how big is it?

cheers

SH


----------



## Blackfisher (Jan 23, 2010)

The Dam is in the Hills to the NE of Bethungra. Take the Waterworks Rd turn to the R just out of the village. It was built in the 1890s & was the original water supply for Bethungra, Illabo, maybe Junee also. It is about half full at present & a bit murky. I had a bit of a fish on Tues without success but it is a scenic spot for a paddle.
Cheers


----------



## Mainsail (Nov 3, 2009)

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-34.766402,147.90971&z=15&t=h&hl=en

Never fished there, but did have a cracker of an arguement with the now wife, about me reliving my childhood walking the dam wall.
I wasn't going to walk across, but she wasn't happy with me standing on the edge...


----------

